# Need young archers help



## nycredneck (Nov 9, 2007)

I'm going to start my 5 yr old twin boys shooting this summer.  Not sure what kind of bow to start with, maybe going with a Martin Ultra Lite Tiger. So I guess my question is what bow did you start with and if you liked it or if you could start over again what bow do you think you would like to first learn on. Perhaps a small recurve is better? Keep in mind the boys are only five. Thanks for your help...Bill :thumbs_up


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

I started with a recurve when I was 12, then switched to a Diamond Edge a couple months after, and a year or so after that I got my Bowtech Equalizer, and now I'm getting a Captain(yes, I know I'm a fanboy, check my sig). I would ask them if they want to do traditional or compound, but they'll probably want to go compound. If they do say traditional, any small recurve or longbow will work, but as for compound I heard Diamond was releasing a new kids bow soon, and the Mini Genesis would work well also. The Martin that you were talking about looks good. When you do get a bow for each of them, make sure they have fun, but also make sure they know not to shoot anything but a target, at least till their older and can hunt. Good luck.


----------



## nycredneck (Nov 9, 2007)

Thanks Jared. BTW I own a Commander. BOWTECH ROCKS :thumbs_up


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

nycredneck said:


> Thanks Jared. BTW I own a Commander. BOWTECH ROCKS :thumbs_up


How do you like it? Do you use it for hunting, 3D, or target? Or all of them?


----------



## nycredneck (Nov 9, 2007)

Hunting and just shooting my block target. I work 14 hr days so I don't have to much time for anything during the week and weekends are chores and playing with my boys who don't see their dad on weekdays. Its to cold to shoot much now but I'm getting ready for warmer weather soon enough, that's when I will introduce archery to the twins. They know dad hunts and I,m sure they will want to shoot also.Hunting is a long way off for them at 5 yrs old now.They can't hunt till 16 yrs I think. They should be good shots by then I hope. I cant beleive how good that bow is,no shock, quiet, and robinhoods, who could ask for more.


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

That's sweet, It's pretty cold up in BC right now too... sometimes I shoot in my garage when I get tired of shooting outside in the cold. Are you sure they can't hunt until their 16? In BC we can get our licence when we're 10 I think and before that we can have a junior licence.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I would say you should start them out with a Mathews Genesis, or if it is too big, a mini- Genesis.


----------



## Ninja_Archer (Dec 31, 2008)

I agree the genesis bows are the best for younger kids. It will last for a very long time. You can put a site a stab and basically anything else on it. Or you can just keep it bare like most of the other younger kids.


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

my dad started me on shooting wen i was 3 (i am 13 now). i started out with a red fiber class bow.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

I started at 4 with a Brave


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

Ignition kid said:


> I would say you should start them out with a Mathews Genesis, or if it is too big, a mini- Genesis.


+1, that, or the Martin, both good starter bows


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

I have some little PSE nova bow that I started on. it was great!


----------



## bowhntnarkansas (Oct 25, 2007)

My son has been shooting since he was 18 months. He started out with a Cartel desk model bow, and when he turned 3 years old, we bought him a Stacey Tom Thumb. He turned 6 in September and finally grew into his Bowtech Rascal that we got him a few years ago. I highly recommend the Stacey bow, we had no problems, and he shot it for 3 years. He is addicted to archery, and shot it hundreds of times in those 3 years. The Stacey bow goes from 10-20 pounds and you can get the kit to change it to 20-30 and I think they go all the way up to 40 pounds. Check out the Stacey Archery website.


----------



## bowtech_guy17 (Jan 25, 2009)

i work part time at an archery shop and id have to say to start them off with a mini gennesis. its a great starter bow and cand shoot at multiple weights and draw leghts!

also, pretty sweet that you shoot a commander. i do to. what year is yours?
and you shoot any target with yours? i use mine for target and its great. just shot 300 54x and 300 55x tonight. that bow is amazing


----------



## nycredneck (Nov 9, 2007)

No target for me. Just block targets and deer. Mine is a '07 I got this past august as a leftover. Price was right . Yeah man its a shooter. Have a 31 1/2 inch draw length so my options were limited, but I picked a winner.


----------



## archeryal (Apr 16, 2005)

*or a recurve...*

I've coached at a camp for 30 years and help out with two JOAD clubs. I'd consider a recurve, perhaps a PSE Scamp/Samick Cupid 46" (out of production, but there are some out there) or one of the other wooden TDs at 48" and about 15#. Sure, I'm a recurve guy, but I'd consider it.

You won't have the problem of matching draw length to the compound's rollover, as the draw weight will increase as they grow. 

Five is pretty young, in my opinion: the JOAD clubs start at 7, and I've found few 6-year olds who have the concentration or coordination. Watching two at a time could be tough. If you do it, I'd find a quiet off-time and 1:1 coaching or 1 coach plus a parent for the two kids. Shoot close up, emphasize safety (shooting line, aim downrange only, shoot on light/whistle or voice signal and keep it brief.


----------



## nycredneck (Nov 9, 2007)

Thanks coach, some good tips there. If there is printed info or a website that you know of to help me teach my boys I would appreciate that. I agree safety is first, fun second and let them learn at their own pace. When they tire of the lesson just stop.


----------



## soonerbowgirl24 (Jan 31, 2009)

you can't go wrong with the gennises, they have a couple different models you can choose from depending on the size of your boys. The bow will grow with them also and you can shoot it as well to help show them what to do.:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## bowgirl5 (Aug 6, 2008)

I was about their age when I started, and I started with a wooden internature bow. It was pretty durable (i was a little kid and it withstood being dropped/abused) and very light weight. My little brother on the other hand started off with a shiny wood/metal body and wooden limbs. He got his after i got mine, so  Just use beginner bows. If you find a club start off with loners and let them take lessons.


----------



## ByrdJr. (Dec 27, 2006)

if u can find a pse bandit there a little older but they work great for a starting bow i think it is 20 to 40 pounds


----------



## Blackroesses (Aug 17, 2008)

my son was 7 when he started to shoot and he has a mini- Genesis. he likes it but now he needs another one. they go down to about 6lbs to about 20lbs. we might be selling his if we can find him one he likes and can shoot.


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

go with the martin :wink:


----------



## ky_grl:) (Oct 6, 2008)

Go with the mini genesis for rte now. N a few yrs theyll b strng enuf to pull the genesis. Thn if they wanna upgrade frm tht, thrs a genesis pro.


----------



## Hoyt_man (Feb 2, 2008)

Mine was a Mathews Genesis and I loved it. I wish I still had it to play with. And they can shoot it until their past 29-30 dl.


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

*Fuse kid bow*

I know fuse came out with a kid bow it seems pretty nice for what I know about that sort of stuff. I dont know how it ranks compared to the genesis though?


----------



## gen 27 3 (Mar 9, 2009)

Hey man From what ive heard the genisis is a very nice starter bow but i got to go with the browning micro midas. its a very nice bow, it lasted from when i was 7 to when i was 11 (i am now 13). and after that go to a mission there good for when your not little anymore but your not big yet.


----------



## Max1000 (Mar 15, 2009)

Jared Les said:


> I started with a recurve when I was 12, then switched to a Diamond Edge a couple months after, and a year or so after that I got my Bowtech Equalizer, and now I'm getting a Captain(yes, I know I'm a fanboy, check my sig). I would ask them if they want to do traditional or compound, but they'll probably want to go compound. If they do say traditional, any small recurve or longbow will work, but as for compound I heard Diamond was releasing a new kids bow soon, and the Mini Genesis would work well also. The Martin that you were talking about looks good. When you do get a bow for each of them, make sure they have fun, but also make sure they know not to shoot anything but a target, at least till their older and can hunt. Good luck.


I shot the Captain and was not impressed at all. But anyway I started shooting at 9 with a Browning Micro Adrenaline.


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

I learnt on a 50lb recurve when I was 15, I would strongly advise :
1 get them a bow they can draw EASILY - dont fall for them saying its easy to draw because theyre lads, look at their bodies reaction to the draw cycle.
2 start them on a recurve, better they learn the basics early and build on that with a (more expensive) compound later imo.


----------



## bowboy09 (Feb 10, 2009)

I would go with a recurve.I got mine at about 6.cheap and simple.


----------



## bowhntnarkansas (Oct 25, 2007)

diamond has come out with the nuclear ice awesome bow for the young ones


----------



## ktyre (Dec 2, 2008)

my dad started me with a dimond edge like 2 years ago and now im shooting a mathews apex 7 but may be a the new mission bow would be good or the youth mathews bow what ever it is. but tell them to have fun and dont get mad after a bad shot.


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

Max1000 said:


> I shot the Captain and was not impressed at all. But anyway I started shooting at 9 with a Browning Micro Adrenaline.



Why not? I was impressed with every bow I picked up this year. I know a few years ago you had to search long and hard for a good shooting bow but now a days you can give a pro any bow and he'll still beat everyone else. I can honestly shoot any bow and get very similar scores as long as I set-up and tune them how they should be.


----------

